# need help asap



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

my car was nicked from my drive, i have insurance but i was not driving
the car because i had a few problems with it, and i could not drive my car 
to a mot test centre to get it done. also i did not have the money to get it all sorted out. my old mot is about six months old, is my insurance void?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

nope, your insurance should still cover it. 

Might want to put a few more details in your post, for starters what car it was, description, where it was taken from and so on. Might be spotted. Assume you've reported it stolen etc?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

no as you were not using the car on the road


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

in the book let from the insurance they said that if i dont have a valid mot
then my insurance is void, my cars gone mate i know for parts.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

r33 akk said:


> in the book let from the insurance they said that if i dont have a valid mot
> then my insurance is void, my cars gone mate i know for parts.


can't really see that washing to be honest, it was insured for theft as well as road use. Admittedly if you had crashed into someone on the road it might have been a problem, but it wasn't being used on the road at the time and was stolen, so the insurance should still apply. 
I wouldn't mention it to them, and if they do try using it as a means of avoiding payment the ombudsman is your freind.


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

on the book let it says that if you car is been kept or driven with out a valid
mot then all cover is void. they have asked me for a vaild mot two sets of keys, i dont know what to do? who are ombudsman and what do they do, and can i get more info from them about this matter.


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

free bump, s**t man that sucks, did you declare the car as sorn / off the road?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't think they can use that clause to get out of paying, although they will use it as a means of lowering the payout


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

tbh i cant see why they cannot refuse to payout if it's written down in his policy. I think only 3rd party insurance is governed?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Your insurance is only void without an MOT if your using it and have an accident. You had insurance but was not using it or had it on a public highway, so therefore you are covered.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Your insurance is only void without an MOT if your using it and have an accident. You had insurance but was not using it or had it on a public highway, so therefore you are covered. Theres been a lot of Skyline thefts recently!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry about the double post, I thought I clicked on the edit box, but obviously not.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

pupsi said:


> Your insurance is only void without an MOT if your using it and have an accident. You had insurance but was not using it or had it on a public highway, so therefore you are covered.


says who, I see no reason why an insurance company can add a clause in regarding theft and no MOT.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

As with any other contract if an adjudicator (in this case it would be the ombudsman) deems certain terms unfair, or illegal, then they're not valid

You're legally allowed to drive your car to and from an MOT without tax or test for example, so not sure how they can get away with this clause because the policy surely doesn't fulfil the necessary criteria for basic TPO insurance!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi5 said:


> says who, I see no reason why an insurance company can add a clause in regarding theft and no MOT.


I'me saying he is covered, are you saying he is not??


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

insurance can be a funny thing..they can.. and do.. put clauses in the policies of this sort,for example if my gtr is a total loss, i have the right to retain the engine but not the bodyshell,[this tyes in with the catagory of write off rules] but as previously stated it has to be fair in the eyes of the law or indeed the ombudsman..if you arranged the cover through a broker talk to them,they are your best advocate


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks guys, i will have to see what will happen, make sure you all read 
your insurance.


----------

